# Idler pully got loose



## egsol631 (Dec 27, 2006)

my idler pully got loose on my girlfriends car causing loss of steering battery light and brake light came on and her radiator blew up 
today i am replaceing the radiator and all the belts cause they needed to be replaced old and cracked 

ABOUT the idler pully it was loose the nut in the middle holding it tight came off but i found it laying on the plastic undercarriage trim do i just tight the crap out of it i do have a torqure wrennch specific trq to it ? please help me


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you should look at the bearing on the pulley to make sure that its not bad. if it still looks to be in good condition and spins with no difficulty or noise, you can just tighten it back down. dont magilla gorilla it down, just tighten it down firmly.


----------



## egsol631 (Dec 27, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> you should look at the bearing on the pulley to make sure that its not bad. if it still looks to be in good condition and spins with no difficulty or noise, you can just tighten it back down. dont magilla gorilla it down, just tighten it down firmly.



By bearing do you mean what the serp belt glides on or the inside of the pulley where it kinda looks like it goes into the engine , now so far i have alredy installed the new radiator taken off the old belts by loosening the tensioner connect to the ac pump , the Long serp belt came offf juss by tugging on it do i need to loosen the alternator to get the new one on ?????or can i just kind of pull on it by hand and getting it on ? 

ok now about the idler pulley i got the washer and the nut back on but when i tighten it the idler doesnt move ? ? ? i thought the idler suposed to glide free so now if i leave it a little loose wont the nut come back off again and when i loosen it a little the idler pullly kind of has moving action like i can shake it around moves all over the place when its loose should this be tightened all the way and if so why wont it spin ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if youre talking about the idler pulley next to the water pump, then the bearing in the middle has to be in good shape. to remove the belt, loosen the alternator and then the belt should slide off of the pulley.


----------



## egsol631 (Dec 27, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> if youre talking about the idler pulley next to the water pump, then the bearing in the middle has to be in good shape. to remove the belt, loosen the alternator and then the belt should slide off of the pulley.


 slright i got that part sory i took so long to reply had to take a lunch breaj havnt ate all day !!!! alright i got that down pact but what about the idler pully not the alternater pully or anything like that , the idler pully had gotten loose thats why this disaster occured , when i tighter the idler pully it wont move but if i loosen it a little it moves good but now its loose ? Wont it come off the pully or what


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The bearing is bad and needs to be replaced or the pulley is the wrong way or missing a part(s).

Troy


----------

